# Marketplace issues?



## baroqueout (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello!

Long story short, my marketplace isn't refreshing. Every time I check back, Labelle and Tommy are still selling the same items that they were when I first got the app.

Is this a bug? Do I need to buy all of their items before they'll sell new things?


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

No, you *don't* need to buy their items in order for them to change cycles. I can't tell you how to fix your issue, but I didn't want you to waste any bells on items you don't want.

If you are still having the problem after closing the app and re-opening it (as in, closing the app's process in either Android settings or by double-clicking Home in iOS and closing it), then I don't know what might help. Sorry  I hope your game gets better soon!


----------

